# Do I workout abs when bulking?



## the_general64 (Feb 25, 2012)

First off I'm pretty lean. I'm 6'3 and I weigh 204. I never has never incorporated abs into my workout routine but am now considering it. The problem is this though. I drink a protein shake using whole milk and typically don't watch my fat intake and I've read that there is no point in doing any sort of ab routine when your diet isn't right. So do I not do any sort of ab workout until I'm done bulking and lower my fat intake or do I work the abs anyway? any adivice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 200+ (Feb 25, 2012)

Really?
Where did you read this?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

Work your abs bro. you have no reason not to. Not working them makes zero sense.


----------



## bigdtrain (Feb 25, 2012)

abs are core to your body. they protect all your organs in the mid section and very important for overall strength. so yes work em


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2012)

You'll need your abs to keep everything in balance.......


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 25, 2012)

Core is the most important bro. Weak core weak lifts!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Core is the most important bro. Weak core weak lifts!



Very true.
At one point I couldn't bench as much as I do now just because my lower back couldn't handle it. Every time I would bench I would twirk my back. Started doing more deadlifts and the problem was solved.
Now I am concentrating on training my ENTIRE body, but I have my weak points--which I am working on!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

P.s.
the above is not an admission that I have any weaknesses
I am the boss remember that


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 25, 2012)

Noticed it huge with DL's too ck, focused up on them for a few months and bench shot up as well!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't know that you necessarily have to do crunches and such. If you're bulking you should already be lifting the shit out of your core exercises anyway.


----------



## bjg (Feb 26, 2012)

bulking does not mean eat all the fat you can.....and working out abs has nothing to do with bulking or not ...it is a muscle like all other muscles...


----------



## redz (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I agree bulking isn`t a hall pass to eat as much fat as you want.


----------



## jimm (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 27, 2012)

bigdtrain said:


> abs are core to your body. they protect all your organs in the mid section and very important for overall strength. so yes work em



This Times a million


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)

If your eating habits are fucked up it really won't matter anyway.

But if you're more concerned with stability than appearance, then work them.


----------



## squigader (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes. If you want hypertrophy, you work them. They're a muscle just like any other.


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 27, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> P.s.
> the above is not an admission that I have any weaknesses
> I am the boss remember that



Lol


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 27, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> P.s.
> the above is not an admission that I have any weaknesses
> I am the boss remember that








YouTube Video


----------

